# Rich Piana "Bodybuilder & more"



## Curt James (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Dec 1, 2012)

Rich Piana "Bodybuilder & more".mov - YouTube

Uploaded by ric drasin on Mar 31, 2011
Rich Piana bodybuilder, actor and entreprenuer....on Ric's Corner talks about nutrition and training


----------



## Curt James (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2012)

i see the guys on md hating the guy...i dont get it...hes living the good life...a bber with money is rare if not dealing

cool to see someone happy taking there own path


----------



## Curt James (Dec 1, 2012)

Had never heard of him. Was Googling or searching YouTube and saw one of his videos pop up in the YouTube sidebar. Then saw the interview with Ric Drasin.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 1, 2012)

He reminds me of that one guy on Seinfeld. Elaine's one boyfriend?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2012)

I know who you are talking about but dont know his name....hes got that classic granite jaw look...deep voice....kinda looks out of dick tracy comic....was in the tick live action show


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Dec 1, 2012)

lol That's him.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 1, 2012)

*Rich Piana "Bodybuilder &amp; more"*

I know the big "Mutant" Piana! He was in his best shape/condition at the 05 at the USA.. He's done a ton of TV and his mom has trained for 40 plus years. He gets knocked for synthol but I watched him slay 400 bodybuilders at the Cal last year. He's freaky all year around!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 1, 2012)

Episode 1: SUPERMUTANT Rich Piana Leave Humanity Behind - YouTube

Episode 2: SUPERMUTANT Rich Piana's Cars Tatts and Pitts - YouTube

Episode 3: Feeding The SUPERMUTANT Rich Piana - YouTube

Episode 4: The MUTANT MASS SHAKE with SUPERMUTANT Rich Piana - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Dec 1, 2012)

Rich Piana Interview - 2012 Mr. Olympia - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Dec 1, 2012)

Rich Piana: Mutant by_Alex_Ardenti_ - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Dec 1, 2012)

Rich Piana 225lb barbell curls - YouTube


----------



## chips (Jan 22, 2013)

Im leery of the guy..Seen all the you yube stuff and his attitude is fine if you want to be a single dude all your life but..(maybe hes married)..BUT...That tude' he has is not condusive to a relationship of any length..BUT...LOADS of chicks is NOT a bad thing either>>>Maybe I should re think this!!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 22, 2013)

Great thread Curt. Rich and I have been friends for a couple decades. He trained with his mother (who was a female BB) since he was 12. I'm not sure if he'll EVER compete again? He's retired after the Cal in 2010/11. Go to his faceback page at 1dayumay and check it!!! Rich is a good brother and is willing to help someone in the gym that has questions,or drop what he's doing to help out someone. Don't let the ink fool you--he's a super nice person. If you're going to the Arnold OH, stop by the Mutant Booth and grab some samples


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 22, 2013)

shit those 225 barbell curls are silly. those shoulders are a genetic blessing...Seems like a mans man.

If im being critical-he looks a little too SEO enriched.  I mean hes even and not lumpy, the muscle just doesnt look totally natural in its movement.   and man that a lot of ink.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2013)

Rich Piana and his Freaky Flexibility | FLEX Online


----------

